# Tivo Stream stopped working after ios update



## kannapiran1 (Aug 17, 2010)

My tivo stream stopped working after the latest app update. It does through the setup process correctly, but when I try to stream something, I get "problem playing recording. An error occurred while playing this recording".

I've reset the app, power cycled the stream, and tried the step recceomended on the tivo site (connected the tivo premiere to tivo servie and restarting the stream)

still, nothing seems to work. 

I'd appreciate any suggestions and advice.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Try power cycling the TiVo.


----------



## kannapiran1 (Aug 17, 2010)

Agh - that didn't work either. Stupid tivo...


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Did anything in your network change?


----------



## kannapiran1 (Aug 17, 2010)

Sorry for delayed response - no, everything was the same. Called tivo help, couldn't fix the problem. Guess ill Wait for an app update and keep my fingers crossed


----------

